# Lag/Jolt



## usbp456 (May 24, 2011)

Hi everyone. Im a new "user" on this forum. Anyways Im thinking of ordering a 2012 Cruze 2LT 1.4L Automatic. But when I go test drive the cars at the dealerships, everytime I press on the gas to go I feel a lag or a jolt (as if someone hit me from behind) before it actually starts accelerating. Ive read all over the internet about this issue but then at the same time Ive read about people "loving" their cars with no problems. Does this mean that some cars have this lag/jolt and others dont? Also do you know if the 2012 model will fix this issue? Or also is there something I or the dealer can do?


Thanks,


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Well as you probably read it is a learning transmission, and will be a little jerky for the first 2000 miles or so, mine was like that at first, but I only have around 500 miles on mine, and it is already starting to go away. If it is exceptionally bad, then might be a fluke with that one, but I would do another test drive, and drive with a feather foot, and see if that improves the feeling your getting.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

langdon_82 said:


> Well as you probably read it is a learning transmission, and will be a little jerky for the first 2000 miles or so, mine was like that at first, but I only have around 500 miles on mine, and it is already starting to go away. If it is exceptionally bad, then might be a fluke with that one, but I would do another test drive, and drive with a feather foot, and see if that improves the feeling your getting.


I have 2,200 miles on my LTZ RS and it's still a little quirky. Today, while coasting towards a red light, the light turned green before I came to a stop and I SLOWLY stepped on the gas to speed up and it was doing the lag thing as if it was a "little confused" like me, still trying to figure out WHY GM would put a transmission like this in a car like this.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

That's odd, a lot people say theres smoothed up after a good breaking in. sorry to hear about your tranny confusion


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

langdon_82 said:


> That's odd, a lot people say theres smoothed up after a good breaking in. sorry to hear about your tranny confusion


I'm not too concerned because I don't drive that much and maybe it will get a little smoother as time goes on. Besides, it's a lease, so if it's defective it will be GM's problem and not mine.

My previous car, a 2008 Malibu LTZ, needed a new engine at 16,006 miles. Then, the car was turned in at about 17,400 for the Cruze.


----------



## usbp456 (May 24, 2011)

So what your saying is that it just needs to "break in". Also what if after lets say its over the 2000 or even 5000 miles and I still feel it. What are my options, since it will be "custom" made as I'll be ordering it from the plant through the dealer?


----------



## nickauger (Feb 11, 2011)

Its sound to be the turbo lag... not the transmission


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Turbo lag is possible, it shouldn't feel like jerking, it should feel like a rush of tq and hp. Is this the first time you have driven a turbo car?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lolz I just saw your post on Facebook, I saw they deleted the original as well


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Car def has lag but I forget all about it when I pass people and feel the power atleast with a stick anyway I don't know how the autos are.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I don't have experience with the stock turbo on these things, my only turbo experiences have always been custom setups, pushing a lot more power, so I really can't talk about what is expected from the turbo cruze engine. I can just speak generally for from my past experiences.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

See, GM makes overweight cars, and their fuel economy suffers. So they put tall gears in the car, on top of transmission tuning thats designed for fuel economy. So you get annoying shift behaviors. It attempts to learn, but it can never know what you're looking at on the road.

I've found that ALL automatic transmissions are like this, they can never know if I want to stay in that gear and use the engine for braking, or if this particular time I want to upshift so I can coast a little faster. They never know what I'm going to do next, which is 50% of the reason I bought the Eco with the stick.

I hate all automatics, some are better than others, but none will ever be dynamic enough, until they are connected to my brain, and I promise you - I won't let that happen. :]


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Eco said:


> See, GM makes overweight cars, and their fuel economy suffers. So they put tall gears in the car, on top of transmission tuning thats designed for fuel economy. So you get annoying shift behaviors. It attempts to learn, but it can never know what you're looking at on the road.
> 
> I've found that ALL automatic transmissions are like this, they can never know if I want to stay in that gear and use the engine for braking, or if this particular time I want to upshift so I can coast a little faster. They never know what I'm going to do next, which is 50% of the reason I bought the Eco with the stick.
> 
> ...


I have to agree, six speed manual is a lot of fun. The car tries to control the shifts with the idiot upshift light but I pay it no mind.....


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I don't have a manual anymore the Lincoln spoiled me, that thing shifted smooooth, so I went ahead and got the auto, with all the hills around here, I wanted to be lazy with all the stop lights and the roller coaster hills.


----------



## usbp456 (May 24, 2011)

hahaha yes they did delete my facebook post on the Chevy Cruze page. Anyways I just got back test driving a 1LT and it has a lot of less lag. And this is not my first turbo last year I had a Audi A4 with a "turbo" engine and it didnt have this lag.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...as someone once said: _"...MANUALS vs. AUTOMATICS is like Union representation; sometimes, you just gotta VOTE (SHIFT) for yourself!.."_


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Eco said:


> See, GM makes overweight cars, and their fuel economy suffers. So they put tall gears in the car, on top of transmission tuning thats designed for fuel economy. So you get annoying shift behaviors. It attempts to learn, but it can never know what you're looking at on the road.
> 
> I've found that ALL automatic transmissions are like this, they can never know if I want to stay in that gear and use the engine for braking, or if this particular time I want to upshift so I can coast a little faster. They never know what I'm going to do next, which is 50% of the reason I bought the Eco with the stick.
> 
> I hate all automatics, some are better than others, but none will ever be dynamic enough, until they are connected to my brain, and I promise you - I won't let that happen. :]


 
This post made me laugh out loud at work. **** transmissions, they can never predict how I feel like driving at this particular moment. Why can't they be smarter.

I love the manual on my ECO. Had the pleasure of racing a Audi A4 last weekend down the Don Parkway in Toronto. More like a game of chase that I won. It was so much fun. I'm not even sure what the top speed of this car is.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Quazar said:


> This post made me laugh out loud at work. **** transmissions, they can never predict how I feel like driving at this particular moment. Why can't they be smarter.
> 
> I love the manual on my ECO. Had the pleasure of racing a Audi A4 last weekend down the Don Parkway in Toronto. More like a game of chase that I won. It was so much fun. * I'm not even sure what the top speed of this car is.*


I read somewhere that it is electronically limited to 130 mph.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jsscooby said:


> I read somewhere that it is electronically limited to 130 mph.


130? WOW! Sounds a bit high to me, but I don't know and can't seem to find any info doing a quick Google search.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Yea 130, which means I still had a bit of headroom when racing. 

If it is electronically controlled, could it be overridden?


----------

